# Gelo no rio Sabor



## Dan (12 Jan 2009 às 22:01)

Algum gelo no rio Sabor hoje.


----------



## Fil (12 Jan 2009 às 22:07)

As duas últimas fotos estão espectaculares!


----------



## pedrorod (12 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

Fotos espectaculares!
Até arrepia só de olhar
Por acaso sabes a que temperaura estava a água?


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

Fantásticas Dan


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2009 às 22:16)

Dan, que fotos magnificas

Os rios congelados são umas das paisagens mais bonitas no Inverno


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

Excelentes fotografias. 
Gostei principalmente da última.


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

Bons registos Dan!!!

Onde foram recolhidas? A montante de França?


O rio sabor creio que nem é o rio com as águas mais frias do distrito... Parece-me que o rio Baceiro e o rio Tuela possuem águas mais frias, mas digo isto apenas empiricamente, não tenho dados concretos para o afirmar.

De qualquer forma, pobres das trutas que têm que viver debaixo dessa camada de gelo....




________________


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2009 às 22:50)

Excelentes fotos, *Dan*!! A última está Fenomenal!


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2009 às 10:02)

Um regalo para os olhos


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2009 às 11:36)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Bons registos Dan!!!
> 
> Onde foram recolhidas? A montante de França?
> 
> ________________



Aqui perto de Bragança junto ao parque de campismo.


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2009 às 11:39)

pedrorod disse:


> Fotos espectaculares!
> Até arrepia só de olhar
> Por acaso sabes a que temperaura estava a água?



Não sei, mas tinha de ter um valor próximo a zero ou mesmo inferior.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2009 às 11:52)

Mais uma caçada típica do Dan, belas fotos


----------



## F_R (13 Jan 2009 às 16:10)

Excelentes fotos Dan


----------

